# What was........



## Pauljenny (Apr 3, 2018)

When sitting in your motorhome, a long way from home? 
Can you remember what was the most mundane , trivial  or boring question that you have been asked?


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> When sitting in your motorhome, a long way from home?
> Can you remember what was the most mundane , trivial  or boring question that you have been asked?


Yes how do you dispose of toenail clippings


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 3, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Yes how do you dispose of toenail clippings



There's nothing better than a stimulating, informed discussion, is there  ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 3, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> There's nothing better than a stimulating, informed discussion, is there
> ?


Yes and that was *nothing* like a stimulating informed discussion

it would have been better for my reply if you had said "There's nothing *like* a stimulating, informed discussion, is there"


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 3, 2018)

More of a stupid question, rather than trivial or mundane. Often been asked “don’t you get bored?” As if!!!

 And I, being female, often get asked if I drive it too.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 3, 2018)

'I wonder what the weathers like back home'. 

Guilty as charged and I suspect a few of you are too

Simple answer: who gives a feck!:lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## runnach (Apr 3, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> When sitting in your motorhome, a long way from home?
> Can you remember what was the most mundane , trivial  or boring question that you have been asked?



Is it your round ?

Channa


----------



## spigot (Apr 3, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> When sitting in your motorhome, a long way from home?
> Can you remember what was the most mundane , trivial  or boring question that you have been asked?



Where’s the nearest bog?


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 3, 2018)

Dunno, Mike, that could be a vital and serious question.


----------



## spigot (Apr 4, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Yes how do you dispose of toenail clippings



Hoover them up, along with the sand & baguette crumbs!.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2018)

...are we parked near a garden centre?


----------



## izwozral (Apr 4, 2018)

Lets buy some chickens.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 5, 2018)

How about spending a quiet August week on a C&CC Club Site ?


----------



## REC (Apr 5, 2018)

Is it better than a tent?


----------



## mid4did (Apr 5, 2018)

Can I interest you in some mills and boon?
 Nope,her indoors only reads murder mystery and I  haven't progressed past dandy  Beano's and Commando comics and I don't do swopsies :lol-053:


----------



## alcam (Apr 5, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> When sitting in your motorhome, a long way from home?
> Can you remember what was the most mundane , trivial  or boring question that you have been asked?



This one


----------



## spigot (Apr 7, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> How about spending a quiet August week on a C&CC Club Site ?



Any punishment but that!:scared:


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 7, 2018)

Careful, Mike...
You're making the question sound interesting, if it upsets you.


----------



## Mul (Apr 7, 2018)

"Do you favour the Copenhagen Interpretation of Quantum Theory" ?

Yep, really. 

We're great at parties !

Chrz Mul.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 7, 2018)

From people that have never had a motorhome is why spend all that money on a motorhome, you could pay for a lot of nights in a hotel for that sort of money


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 7, 2018)

helen262 said:


> From people that have never had a motorhome is why spend all that money on a motorhome, you could pay for a lot of nights in a hotel for that sort of money



Or even worse..
For that kind of money, you could get a good used caravan and 2nd hand Range Rover.
You could spend some of your savings on a nice campsite at Scarborough.. It has a swimming pool, kid's facilities and bingo in the club bar, nightly


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 7, 2018)

Bit off topic as it was not trivial.

The *nicest* question I was asked was 

When we were parked on a verge and a farmer on a Land Rover passed as we were sitting outside having a glass of wine. He stopped, backed up, so I thought there was going to be adverse comment.

But no - he came back to ask if we would like to go to the farm to park and have water etc. Very nice. I politely thanked him for his generous offer, but said we were fine there.

Not all wildcamping is frowned up and country people can make one welcome.

Geoff


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 7, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Or even worse..
> For that kind of money, you could get a good used caravan and 2nd hand Range Rover.
> You could spend some of your savings on a nice campsite at Scarborough.. It has a swimming pool, kid's facilities and bingo in the club bar, nightly



We once did a weekend on a campsite like that, funnily enough it was at Scarborough, I thought I had died and gone to Hell, and it didn’t even have the bar and bingo, or I would have been convinced I had died


----------



## izwozral (Apr 7, 2018)

I wonder how many bubbles there are on 200 feet of bubble wrap?


----------



## spigot (Apr 7, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Careful, Mike...
> You're making the question sound interesting, if it upsets you.




Sorry.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 7, 2018)

We were lunching outside a French supermarket that had closed for lunch.. As they do in the small towns, on Sundays 

An English reg car drove up . An embarrassed looking lady got out and asked us when the store would reopen........" Monday afternoon", we replied.
    " Can I use your toilet,please ? She said.  You can imagine what we felt, inside.

Jenny,begrudgingly agreed.

Then we heard laughter and a whoop from the car. The driver and another couple, in the back , were punching the air.
". Got Yer!"Said the woman.

It turned out they were all ex- motorhomers. They had bet her she couldn't pull it off. 


They handed over a nice bottle of white & fizzy and drove off weaving and giggling.


----------



## Wully (Apr 12, 2018)

How did you get that down here? Same way I’m gonna get it back out drive it


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 15, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Or even worse..
> For that kind of money, you could get a good used caravan and 2nd hand Range Rover.



Okay not a question but that hit home  Dare I mention I was thinking of a new caravan and second hand 4x4 before looking at used motorhomes??? 

Will get my coat haha


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 15, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Okay not a question but that hit home  Dare I mention I was thinking of a new caravan and second hand 4x4 before looking at used motorhomes???
> 
> Will get my coat haha



If you had bought a tugger, I could have asked you...

" What's your favourite caravan site ? "...  Zzzzzzz!


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 15, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> If you had bought a tugger, I could have asked you...
> 
> " What's your favourite caravan site ? "...  Zzzzzzz!



Well I can answer that one cos I have had vans before 

Reckon our favourite is Lomond Woods in Balloch, wonderful staff and real friendly, great location for travelling round as well  Not been there for a few years but will definitely be one in future when we need a pit stop day/night in mh


----------

